# Rescue in Michigan?



## Busy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello. I am currently wanting to adopt a female Maltese. Instead of going the breeder route, I really would like to adopt a Maltese from a rescue, some little girl who really needs a good home. I have been looking online but not having a lot of luck. I am located in Michigan but would be willing to drive out-of-state, if necessary. Can anyone recommend a good rescue?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Go to petfinder.com, lots and lots of babies there. And there is a place to search for rescue groups in your area, too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome to SM,keep us posted on your search. Thanks so much for wanting a rescue,so many fluffs in need and so few furever homes....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Check out Northcentral Maltese Rescue.They're based in Racine, WI and have dogs in various states.
RescueNEWS
Take a look at Willow. They usually have a lot of wonderful Malts and some might not even be posted yet. Members here have gotten Maltese from them.


----------

